# موقع اكثر من رائع عن التروس



## بهاءالدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتقد ان هذا اروع موقع عن التروس شاهدته حتى الان ارجو للاخوة الاستفادة والتوفيق من الله
http://www.gears-manufacturers.com/gear-types.html


----------



## amir eleslam (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يابهاء 

فعلا الموقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## islam2a (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*فعلا الموقع رائع*


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وخواتم مرضيه


----------



## العرندس (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا .. وبارك الله بك


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

موقع لشركة تعتبر من بين أكبر مصنعي 
التروس في العالم حسب معرفتي لهذا 
الميدان والزيارات الم تي قمت بها لبعضها

http://www.flender.com


----------



## بهاءالدين (13 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم جميعا اخوانى على التفاعل مع الموضوع وعلى الاخص اخى بدر الدين
انا ارى ان هذا الموقع هو مقدمة جيدة جدا لكل من لا يملك خلفية عن التروس وانواعها 
فهو موقع محترم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

موقع آخر لاحد أهم مصنعي 
التروس 

http://www.hansentransmissions.com


----------



## roseflower (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موقع رائع


----------



## حسين الشاوري (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*رائع*

*
خواتم مباركة

رائع جدا وسوف يستفيد منه الكثير شكرا على مجهودك*


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخى بهاء الدين فعلا موقع رائع جدا ومتنوع 
Gears Types 
Angular Bevel Gears 
Bevel Gears 
Crown Wheel 
Crown Wheel and Pinion 
Differential Gears 
Fine Pitch Gears 
Girth Gears 
Hardened and Ground Gears 
Helical Bevel Gears 
Helical Gears 
Herringbone Gears 
Master Gear 
Mill Headers 
Miter Gears 
Non-Involute Gears 
Pinion Gears 
Rack Gears 
Ring Gear and Pinion 
Spiral Bevel Gears 
Spur Gears 
Straight Bevel Gears 
Support Rollers 
Tacho Drives 
Thrust Rollers 
Idler Gear 
Gear Trains 
Planetary Gear 
Ground Gear 
Face Gear 
Internal Gears 
Cycloidal Gears 
External Gear 
Winch Gears 
Sprockets 
Worm Gears 
Involute Gears


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 أكتوبر 2006)

كم كنت اتمنى ان تقرا اول موضوع لى اخ ماهر 
شكرا جزيلا لك يااخى


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 أكتوبر 2006)

عندى مشكلة اود من الاخوة المشرفين حلها
امتلك برنامج بسيط جدا واعتقد انه ابسط برنامج رسم رايته فى حياتى البرنامج اسمهvisio
البرنامج دة تابع لمجموعة الاوفيس وعايز ارفعه على المنتدى ومش عارف 
لان البرنامج مساحته 128 ميجا ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتى لانى حاولت مع اكتر من موقع
اب لود وفشلت


----------



## نسرين سيد (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة فعلا الموقع اكثر من رائع ويا ريت لو عنك شرح للتروس بالعربي


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا بيكى اخت نسرين
بس للاسف انا دراستى كلها باللغة الانجليزية ومعنديش اى حاجة عربى بس لو احتجتى اى حاجة مش فاهماها اسالى وانا تحت امرك


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أكتوبر 2006)

///////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

اخى بهاء
الزم ان يكون لديك اولا برنامج win rare وهو حلال المشاكل دى ماشى.
بعد كده نفترض انه يوجد ملف اسمه( جاد) وحجمه حوالى 450 ميجابيت ونريد ان نرفعه على موقع رفع . ام تلاقى ان الموقع اخره 100 ميجا اذا نعمل ايه ..... نروح الى الوين رير ونضغط على جاد كليك يمين ثم هتلاقى كلمه add to archive اضغط عليها هتلاقى ان الوين رير فتح عادى جدا .. ابحث عن خانه اسمها split to volume ,bytes اكتب جوها الحجم المراد وطبعا فى حالتنا يبقى اقل من 100 ميجا . اى 90 ميجا اذا اكتب جواه بهذا الشكل تمام وهو ( 90m ) الزم ان تضع m بجانب الرقم المراد . ثم اضغط اوكيه تلاحظ انه عمل حوالى كذا ملف كل ملف 90 ميجا بضبط ومرقمين من 1....9..الخ . بس كدة 
ثم تاتى اصعب قصدى اطول مهمه وهى الرفع لطول وقتها . وطبعا هترفعهم ب الترتيب من 1...الى اخر الترتيب وحد يخلص التانى بعدة وهكذا .
واليك اسرع رابط وانا بستخدمه على طول وهو.....
http://www.upload.sc/
اى خدمه تانى انا موجود معاك ومستنى ردك ان شاء الله . اخوك مهر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.ابويحيى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*يسلموا م. بهاء الموقع مفيد وغزير بالمعلومات 
*


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر اخى بهاء الدين على هذا الموقع الرائع 
فقد كنت ابحث عن موقع يختص بهذا الموضوع *


----------



## الشـيخ الرئيس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم 
بس ياريت واحد من الشباب يتبرع ويشرح كيفية رسم التروس وله الاجر عند الله لاني لا اجد احدا يستطيع رسم التروس بالكامل خاصة ثلاثة الابعاد ، حتى مهندسين كثيرين يعجزون عن رسم هذا الشيء 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## م زياد حسن (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الرائع و المفيد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aid20002005 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بضم صوتى لصوتك وياريت بالعربى علشان ارسم ترس وازاى أنفه على ماكينة الفريزة وربنا يجزيه خيرا


----------



## ahmed alwash (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
مهندس احمد علوش


----------



## سلامي لكم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الى كل من يرغب في معرفة كيف ترسم الترس SPUR_GEAR رفعت لكم فيديو صغير انشاء الله يفيدكم .الرسم في pro engineer
هذا الرابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/52125977475afb98/


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم


----------

